# bunny SS



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Can you please pm me if you haven't received or sent your SS gift.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you for lovely trwaj&#261; for my bunbuns-they are really enjoying it!
We are opening presents on Xmas eve so we already have this part done
I hope all of you have great gifts for yourself and your pets!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Can't wait to open mine in a couple of hours!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Depends what I am writing I am switching between English and Polish and there instead of bunnies is some random polish word! Hahahahha
Hoppy Christmas everybody! Wish you great time with your families!
We have my mum her partner and my granny!
We have tradition that before Xmas supper we split the bread and say wishes to everybody! I have had very bad year so couldn't help no crying - it was emotional!
I wish all my bunny friends great new year and best present would be not losing none of our beloved


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thankyou to our secret santa, I really have no idea who you are lol I will post pictures later


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

As Annie is the newest member of the gang she got to open
SECRET SANTA IS REALLY SCARY!? Is he in the actual box??



ALL THIS FOR MEEEEE? No Annie, you have to share!










Elvis says this looks rather nommy!



Mum!!! He won't share the Christmas Tree!! (Greedy panda!)



MUM! She won't share the Christmas tree (naughty arwen!)



Anything in there for me??? (Meet Elizabeth, my new hammie from the RSPCA)



THANKS SECRET SANTA!!!!!!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Really nice gifts.  Buddy and Trixie are still waiting for theirs. xx


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

So far i know these people have received their SS:
StormyThai
niki87
Vet-2-B
Lopside
Funky
Hazyreality
Canine_K9
emzybabe
Lil_Miss

These are the people im unsure if they have or not.

Louiseandfriends
Jaxb05


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> So far i know these people have received their SS:
> StormyThai
> niki87
> Vet-2-B
> ...


I`ve pmed you but am so sorry I forgot to tell you mine has arrived


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Mine arrived sorry I've been away and haven't really celebrated Christmas this year...good bye 2013 *slams door*....hello 2014! Happy new year everyone wish you a healthy an happy one!! xx


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

as far as im aware they have all been sent


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Not received mine yet still.  I don't know what could have happened. Glad that my person had received theirs.  xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Santa....nom nom nom 










The barley rings have already gone into their food bin


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Just wanted to pre warn everyone that i will not be running the bunny SS again, as i find it extremely upsetting that one person has not received a gift from their SS, luckily with the other persons that got lost in the post their person is arranging to send another gift to this person.

I find it disheartening when i went to a lot of effort to organise it and its not turned out like i had hoped and then having to explain to someone when they havent received anything. It is basically like me not receiving my gift as my gift is the SS running smoothly and everyone receiving their gifts.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I didn't receive my SS gift, but I'm totally fine with it. These things happen and there's nothing that can be done. My bunnies get more than enough treats and toys anyway. I tend to get a package once a month from online for them all. It can't be helped that min happened to get lost.
Rusty you did a good job arranging the SS and I am grateful. It's not your fault if one gets lost. Please don't be so hard on yourself


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

jaxb05 said:


> I didn't receive my SS gift, but I'm totally fine with it. These things happen and there's nothing that can be done. My bunnies get more than enough treats and toys anyway. I tend to get a package once a month from online for them all. It can't be helped that min happened to get lost.
> Rusty you did a good job arranging the SS and I am grateful. It's not your fault if one gets lost. Please don't be so hard on yourself


thank you  just dont feel like putting all that effort again if peoples gifts arent going to turn up.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I hope my gift turned up!
Can you let me know? As if it didnt I can send it again -unfortunately I don't think i will be able to get the same thig for bunny "slave/owner"


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Funky said:


> I hope my gift turned up!
> Can you let me know? As if it didnt I can send it again -unfortunately I don't think i will be able to get the same thig for bunny "slave/owner"


Yes your victim received their gift


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

You did a brill job Rusty...you can't control the postal services!! It's a shame that something can't be got for those who didn't receive their gifts.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> You did a brill job Rusty...you can't control the postal services!! It's a shame that something can't be got for those who didn't receive their gifts.


Well one is being replaced, but im unsure of the status of the other.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

It's not you fault, Rusty. You did a brilliant job.  xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> Well one is being replaced, but im unsure of the status of the other.


Well that's good. I mean I don't mind donating a couple of quid for the one who doesn't have something.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm still trying to contact the person who had them as their victim but am still awaiting a response.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I love secret Santa with you guys


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well the two that havent turned up were sent and must of been lost in the post


----------

